# Dependent mother.... documents not available



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

On the 189 invite we got, we are trying to add my mother as a dependent. I have a few questions below. 

1. She is completely dependent on us but in order to prove it what sort of documentation do we need to provide? 

2. We don't have a marriage certificate for her. I do have my father's death certificate. 

3. Name change document is not available. 

I wanted to know whether it is difficult to get her visa done at a later point of time. The reason is I have sent her on a small trip overseas and she is not going to be back until 21st Oct and I don't want to delay submitting the visa application. 

Please please please suggest.


----------



## shiraz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Were you able to find a solution for this problem? I may encounter similar situation. Kindly advise.


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

No. I have not. I have submitted basic documentation. Waiting to hear back from the CO, if he/she requests for more documentation.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Me too exactly same status barring that my mother don't have a passport yet 

We plan to apply one for her soon 

Please tell me once you have these queries solved


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

I will surely update once I hear back anything from the CO. In case I forget, please put a reminder here, I will respond.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> I will surely update once I hear back anything from the CO. In case I forget, please put a reminder here, I will respond.


Thank you


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Thank you


I read your form i found that it is useful can you tell me when applying for immigration visa is it possible to add mother in your application as a dependent or I should get my immigration first and then i go for mother. Can you please advise. As there are speculations that if you add mother in your applicaiton your visa may get delay or refuse.

One thing is that I am waiting for my IELTS result I have done with ACS assessment and hopefully i will start skillselect & state nomination (depending upon IELTS results) in the start of December.


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

It is possible to add you mother in your application as a dependent provided she qualifies all the requirements of being a dependent. I don't think you can add your mother later, so its suggested you do it along with yours. 

Do you want to travel if they approve your visa and not for your mom? I am not sure about applications being declined because you have a dependent added on it. I am not a expert at this but as long as you support your case with all documents, you should be good. 

Just fyi, I recently declined a full time job offer with a US company because US declined my mom's visa twice. I hope Australia isn't the same as US. I have applied under that pretext and hoping for the best. Take the best call for your family.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> It is possible to add you mother in your application as a dependent provided she qualifies all the requirements of being a dependent. I don't think you can add your mother later, so its suggested you do it along with yours.
> 
> Do you want to travel if they approve your visa and not for your mom? I am not sure about applications being declined because you have a dependent added on it. I am not a expert at this but as long as you support your case with all documents, you should be good.
> 
> Just fyi, I recently declined a full time job offer with a US company because US declined my mom's visa twice. I hope Australia isn't the same as US. I have applied under that pretext and hoping for the best. Take the best call for your family.


Hey

How do you prove she is dependent on you ? How to prove she is not working ? 

And, what if I include her in my application but she is not doing medical and pcc as because I don't want to take her initially when I go. Only after I settle there may be in a year or so. So, do you think because of this since I don't produce her medical and PCC and other supporting documents which would prove that she id dependant on me, will my visa grant will delayed or rejected ? 

I don't think it should ideally get rejected but what if the CO asks for these documents ?


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

You need to provide the documents (medical, pcc, etc, anything relevant) at the time of submitting your application. You have to show her bank accounts, her permanent address (should be your home, so to prove dependent), show bank statements proving you have been transferring her money regularly, so to prove she is completely dependent on you for her livelihood. It does not matter when you take your mom with you. But the initial visa activation clause applies for everyone involved in the application. You have to visit Australia once to activate your visa as prescribed by the embassy.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> You need to provide the documents (medical, pcc, etc, anything relevant) at the time of submitting your application. You have to show her bank accounts, her permanent address (should be your home, so to prove dependent), show bank statements proving you have been transferring her money regularly, so to prove she is completely dependent on you for her livelihood. It does not matter when you take your mom with you. But the initial visa activation clause applies for everyone involved in the application. You have to visit Australia once to activate your visa as prescribed by the embassy.


Thank you

But tell me, what if I select "No" to the two questions that asks, if I have dependant family members and partner accompanied in the future.

Will I not be able to include and or take them in future anytime ?


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

That will be tough. You have to apply for their independent visa, you cannot add them later on. It is a problem if you try that way. I know a friend of mine who was never able to take his parents along with and is facing a very tough time because his dad isn't keeping well. He suggested me to do everything in one go.


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had also called up the skill select helpline once and asked them if I can add my mother later and they had said NO. Since then I had made up my mind to do it together for all. You too can call them up and ask, they will answer.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> I had also called up the skill select helpline once and asked them if I can add my mother later and they had said NO. Since then I had made up my mind to do it together for all. You too can call them up and ask, they will answer.


That's great that helps me a lot. But hey, in my case, I don't transfer them money every month but once in 4 months cumulatively... And all these documents how I am supposed to show ? Where I should upload ? CO will ask ?


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

Show whatever you have. First upload basic documentation that will be listed at the time you submit your visa application. Later wait for CO's instructions requesting additional proof and documents. At that time, you can ask him alternative methods of showing your mom as your dependent. For wife, you don't need to show anything, she should legally be your wife with marriage certificate and all.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> Show whatever you have. First upload basic documentation that will be listed at the time you submit your visa application. Later wait for CO's instructions requesting additional proof and documents. At that time, you can ask him alternative methods of showing your mom as your dependent. For wife, you don't need to show anything, she should legally be your wife with marriage certificate and all.


Thanks

What are all the basic documents it asked you first when you lodged visa app ? I mean for mother. So that I will try to make it ready now...


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

Certified copies of Passport
Birth certificate or Passport (Identity proof)
Marriage Certificate
Death certificate of partner
Certified copies of any name change
IELTS or English degree or PG certificate 

Later start thinking about PCC, Medical, dependent proof's as and when the CO requests you to start submitting these documents. Do your ground work. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> Certified copies of Passport
> Birth certificate or Passport (Identity proof)
> Marriage Certificate
> Death certificate of partner
> ...


Thank you buddy.

However I don't think my mom would have marriage certificate. But yes, death certificate is with us.

And English also, she will not be able to take 4.5, so in that case, a fee of 4250 AUD should suffice right ?


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes, same case with me. I submitted my dad's death certificate. Don't have the marriage certificate. But the name on her passport is changed. So going with whatever I have for now. My mom is a MA in English so I didn't had to worry about IELTS. Doing without it. 4.5 should be easy, don't worry. 

best of luck....!!!


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> Yes, same case with me. I submitted my dad's death certificate. Don't have the marriage certificate. But the name on her passport is changed. So going with whatever I have for now. My mom is a MA in English so I didn't had to worry about IELTS. Doing without it. 4.5 should be easy, don't worry.
> 
> best of luck....!!!


Thanks buddy, my case is similar to of yours; And my mother's passport we are applying in a couple of week. Fortunately she stayed only in Mumbai for long years at our permanent residence now, I don't have to worry about PCC as we have nearby Police Station. Also medical shouldn't be a problem.

But English is definitely a concern for her; She can speak basic English but not sure if she can get 4.5; Even otherwise, no problem for me in paying 4250 AUD.

Well thank you so much for all your replies; will post to you for doubts if I have during the application lodgement.

Best of luck too  

Cheers


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

don't worry about 4.5. anyone from mumbai can easily get a 6.0 on ielts without preparing.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

ivn490 said:


> Certified copies of Passport
> Birth certificate or Passport (Identity proof)
> Marriage Certificate
> Death certificate of partner
> ...


Hi can you guide me Thanks. I want to add my MOM in my application. 

My mother is dependent on me, she is not doing any kind of job. And my father has passed away when I was 3 years old. I and my mother lived with my grandfather and he has also passed away in 2007.

I am doing job since 2006. As in our culture we do not support our parents with cheques or through banks, I always gave her money and of course we live together. I do not know here what type of information I can provide as a proof.

1) Will some sort of statutory declaration would be enough that will be explaining that my mother is financial dependent on me. That is the only thing come in my mind. Or any thing as a affidavit ?

2) She can not do IELTS would it be fine for her to be dependent without IETLS, I can pay visa fee of her? or IETLS is must

3) When those documents are required to show. I mean on what step ?

I am planning for EOI in coming days. I need help as I have to put number of dependent in EOI.


----------



## shiraz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

For the living together part you can use the address on CNIC. If these do not match get them changed its a simple process.

I'm also searching for the answer to your other question regarding proof of dependency as any financial document doesn't prove it usually.





little.banter said:


> Hi can you guide me Thanks. I want to add my MOM in my application.
> 
> My mother is dependent on me, she is not doing any kind of job. And my father has passed away when I was 3 years old. I and my mother lived with my grandfather and he has also passed away in 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

shiraz said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the living together part you can use the address on CNIC. If these do not match get them changed its a simple process.
> 
> I'm also searching for the answer to your other question regarding proof of dependency as any financial document doesn't prove it usually.


Please shiraz also share with me the answers, As you know a financial document like cheque we do not prefer to give to our parents. So kindly please update me once you get the answers of other questions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

You need to provide evidence of all her bank accounts & pensions showing her having no or very limited income. Its not hard really! If her statements show she has enough in pensions or employment income she is not your dependent. If she has nothing she is


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

_shel said:


> You need to provide evidence of all her bank accounts & pensions showing her having no or very limited income. Its not hard really! If her statements show she has enough in pensions or employment income she is not your dependent. If she has nothing she is


Thanks a lot shel I think I am closer to the answer. Now shel can you tell me right now she do not have bank account. Can you tell me should we open a bank account for her and make some transactions in it from my account from nowonward ?

what do you suggest ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

If you are applying soon their would be no point. But if she is living in your home and you have evidence that all the household bills are paid by you and not her that is evidence. If she has no bank account that is fine and proof in itself that she recieves no income that way.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks once again. 

1) What type of proof i have to show that she do not get income and she do not have any bank account ? will statutory declaration be fine for this ?

2) More over the address of home is same but that home is neither mine nor my mom we are living their on rent, but again I pay rent by cash not by through cheque etc. What could be possible solution for this problem, because the bills are on the name of owner but I pay? what could be for this proof ?



_shel said:


> If you are applying soon their would be no point. But if she is living in your home and you have evidence that all the household bills are paid by you and not her that is evidence. If she has no bank account that is fine and proof in itself that she recieves no income that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

You show the lease is in your or both names. You show any household costs paid by you. If you pay for mums health care can you show this? If you both have letters addressed to you or your mum showing the same address that is good, better if from any type of offical organisation. 
Yes a declaration should be fine, DIAC know many people in some countries do not hold bank accounts and it is usually checkable by them because agencies share information.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh golly gosh thanks a lot for your quick response.

I am still confused, as I also pay for her health and every thing but the things is that I never took a receipt of medicines and prescription on my name for her. Still confused how to proved that. 




_shel said:


> You show the lease is in your or both names. You show any household costs paid by you. If you pay for mums health care can you show this? If you both have letters addressed to you or your mum showing the same address that is good, better if from any type of offical organisation.
> Yes a declaration should be fine, DIAC know many people in some countries do not hold bank accounts and it is usually checkable by them because agencies share information.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hey
> 
> How do you prove she is dependent on you ? How to prove she is not working ?
> 
> ...


 HI
I don't know if you have seen the latest update on the website,the Aus Immigration is now allowing long term visa on a cases to case basis for 3 and 5 yrs with a max period of 12 months stay in each visit. You may try this option and apply for parent visa route simultaneously ....I do have all docs for my mother to prove that she is dependent but I did not include her as my immigrating dependent rather I have added her as non immigrating family member...This new long term visit visa route is what im planning to do..


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Actually the whole point of the long stay tourist visa are for those who are NOT applying for parent visas so don't give out dud information. 

If you read the information it says it is for parents who are NOT in the parent visa queue.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

_shel said:


> You show the lease is in your or both names. You show any household costs paid by you. If you pay for mums health care can you show this? If you both have letters addressed to you or your mum showing the same address that is good, better if from any type of offical organisation.
> Yes a declaration should be fine, DIAC know many people in some countries do not hold bank accounts and it is usually checkable by them because agencies share information.


Hi shel,

Is it enough from a doctor who explains that I pay the cost of checkup etc, we visit the doctor privately on his clinic but the doctor himself also doing services in GOV sector. 

& more over will it enough to have the prescription on mom's name and medicines' receipt on my name ? 

I ll start above documentation now onward. & ask if doctor can provide such evidence for previous couple of months.

I assume that these information only required when applying visa & I have to submit EOI yet.

What document is required for lease/rent of house showing is required ? would an affidavit be fine ? one more thing I am doing job since 2006, I can not provide proof of previous support as my grandfather was supporting us ethically. & from 2006 I am supporting by doing job, before that i was studying. Will it be fine to show dependency document since 2006 ?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi every one,

I have an important query.

What if CO do not accept her dependancy on you or I may not able to collect some documents (due to cultural) which CO require. 

Will CO reject my visa & other family member as well or just refuse the visa of the dependent mother? 



I need to know as I have submitted the EOI by including my mother as a dependent in number of dependent.

Now i will apply for SS for NSW their is also a section of number of dependent.

I am confused in case I am unable to arrange some documents, I believe there will not an issue as she is my mother but some how in our country we do not support parent with proof that's why I have this concern.

Please comment out it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

From my experience of the forums CO always asks for more proof if they are not convinced. If you can not provide it they tell you they do not believe the person is dependent from the evidence. They then tell you that you can either remove the dependent from the application (they won't let you do that with fully dependent child but will with adult relatives) they tell you if they are not removed they will make a decision with all applicants on. It is then your choice. 
They will not grant you and not her unless you decide to remove her. If you decide to keep her on after CO advice you will all be rejected. 

I have never seen application just refused due to dependent adult without CO advising you that you could remove them due to lack of evidence.


----------



## ivn490 (Sep 10, 2012)

Perfect. Even I had a question on similar lines. This gives me a relief, though partially. I wouldn't want to be constrained by any such decisions.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

_shel said:


> From my experience of the forums CO always asks for more proof if they are not convinced. If you can not provide it they tell you they do not believe the person is dependent from the evidence. They then tell you that you can either remove the dependent from the application (they won't let you do that with fully dependent child but will with adult relatives) they tell you if they are not removed they will make a decision with all applicants on. It is then your choice.
> They will not grant you and not her unless you decide to remove her. If you decide to keep her on after CO advice you will all be rejected.
> 
> I have never seen application just refused due to dependent adult without CO advising you that you could remove them due to lack of evidence.



Thanks a lot I am now bit confident to add my mother in my application.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in similar situation with my elder sister who is 37, unmarried, unemployed. I have included her as dependent migrant with 189 visa application. The application has just been launched a week ago, still waiting for acknowledgement and CO allocation. However, I am bit puzzled whether I should withdraw her from application as I don't know any way to prove her unemployment and her dependency to me. She does not have any bank account rather I just pay for her needs as she along with my parents reside in my house.
> Please suggest what I should do.


You can take the chance but you have to prove some how that she is dependent.

Better if some experienced person can comment on your question. Because your case is different as your sister is living in the same house of your parent. Any way wait for the reply of any experienced person sure there will be a way but I do not know exactly. Mean while try to consult some consultant.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

How can i remove my mother from my 190 visa ? I should follow following procedure which mention in migration site or fill another form?
Again I should submit medical test?

If you would like to withdraw a dependent family member from your application, you must send a request letter signed by you to the office processing your application. The letter must also be signed by the applicant being removed if that person is 18 years of age or over. The letter can be scanned and emailed to the GSM Processing Centre.

*Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements.*


----------



## shahri (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All,
I applied for 189 form PAksitan on Dec 17, 2012. I got CO yesterday i.e on Feb 25, 2013.
My parents are no more, I live with my wife, my son and my 38 years old unmarried dependent sister in the same house. I included her in my apllication. My CO asks to prove that
a) She is fully depndednt on me or food, shelter expenses etc. 
b) She has same address as me ( I can easily prove that)
HOW CAN I PROVE THAT I PAY HER FOOD, AND OTHER COSTS? WE IN PAKISTAN DO DAILY EXPENSES ON CASH ONLY??? PLZ HELP


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2013)

Show her bank accounts which proves she has no income. Show any bills you pay on her behalf such as doctors bills or study fees. Prove she is living in your home by showing letters addressed to her at your address.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

There are many posts, do a search. Until CO sends an email saying that it might be an idea you remove her you do nit have to. But i must say it is unusual for sisters to be added, parents and children yes but siblings are harder to prove dependent when they are of working age and able to go out and get a job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Standard email telling you to be paitent and wait for processing to be done. Checking facts, employment, eduacation & security checks.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Al-Amin, I am also going to include my mom in 190. Please advise me what docs you provided for your sister..

To Shel, please give me a clear guideline which specific doc is required to show mother as dependant on me?


----------



## Babbal (May 5, 2013)

Hi kark,

Why you decided to go another way when you can prove that she is dependent on you? Is it because the rejection rate is high if you include dependents?

Regards
Babbal


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Babbal said:


> Hi kark,
> 
> Why you decided to go another way when you can prove that she is dependent on you? Is it because the rejection rate is high if you include dependents?
> 
> ...


one thing is clear ur whole visa won't be rejected except they ll ask to exclude ur mother from application. its been seen n observed as per my knowledge


----------



## shahri (Feb 25, 2013)

little.banter said:


> one thing is clear ur whole visa won't be rejected except they ll ask to exclude ur mother from application. its been seen n observed as per my knowledge


I strongly agree. Inclusion of adult non-spouse dependents does not have any negative effects on your applicaiton.


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone

This thread is going on for quite sometime. Some of you have included their parents in EOI. I am wondering if any of you got lucky in getting visa for your parents. Would really appreciate if you could share your experience.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a question for my friend.

He received a 190 VISA and migrating to Oz shortly. He didn't include his mother in the application as non-migrating applicant. 

However after settling in Oz he want to process her VISA application. She is a retired person from Government job, she receives the pension also.

I have following questions:

Can he process her VISA from Oz? Which VISA?
can she be proved dependent even she is earning Pension in India?
How much time it takes for processing that VISA?
What documents need to be arranged for her?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

Now he has his visa she does not need to be dependent as she would be applying for a separate visa, a parent visa. She can not apply unless she meets the balance of family test and her son has lived in Australia for 2 years. Does she have any other children, including step children?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Now he has his visa she does not need to be dependent as she would be applying for a separate visa, a parent visa. She can not apply unless she meets the balance of family test and her son has lived in Australia for 2 years. Does she have any other children, including step children?


Dear Shel,

Thanks for your reply.

Please tell me what is the parant VISA?I want to read about balance of Family test.

She also have a married daughter who is also trying for migration to Oz under 189, however her status is under EOI stage. 

If sucessful her both kids will be in Oz after some period (say a year). She will have nobody to look after her.

Please suggest what steps should be taken for "Parent's VISA".


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2013)

Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration


----------



## RPSF (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone been successful in getting a Parent Visa under the dependant category of 189?


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

_shel said:


> Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration


Hi Shel and Monica,

I have raised a similar case on the forum but could not get any reply to my query on the below post. Please advise.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../405554-adding-mom-non-migrant-dependant.html


Best Regards,
Savio


----------

